# used jdm reel wtd



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

looking for power surf qd....iso entoh.....or similar reel.
cash,trade or combination.


----------



## donaldsauter12 (Aug 6, 2020)

Regularly there is an alternate apparatus proportion for a specific reel accessible just from JDM. This is an instance of "the main game around" for a specific reel and saw need. These JDM cars reels are not justified by Shimano/Daiwa USA. They will chip away at them, yet won't structure the apparatuses from Japan for you or some other "JDM just" parts. 

On the off chance that you basically should have a "rapid (HG) " or "Force Apparatus (PG)" form just accessible from Japan this may appear to be a sensible approach. Indeed, I have done this. 

2. Frequently there is an alternate model or kind of reel (ie a selective JDM model) that is viewed as perfect by somebody. Another instance of "the main game around" for a few. Shimano/Daiwa will for the most part not deal with these reels for you as they have no parts for them. They would prefer not to harm something they can't fix for you without incredible cost. They won't be adjusted under guarantee by Shimano/Daiwa USA and commonly you need to work with your abroad merchant to encourage administration with the creator. It isn't incomprehensible for somebody to state "Shimano overhauled my Ocea Jigger 2001PG...." Yet Shimano USA's open explanations are that they won't do it.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Regularly there is an alternate apparatus proportion for a specific reel accessible just from JDM. This is an instance of "the main game around" for a specific reel and saw need. These JDM cars reels are not justified by Shimano/Daiwa USA. They will chip away at them, yet won't structure the apparatuses from Japan for you or some other "JDM just" parts.

On the off chance that you basically should have a "rapid (HG) " or "Force Apparatus (PG)" form just accessible from Japan this may appear to be a sensible approach. Indeed, I have done this.

2. Frequently there is an alternate model or kind of reel (ie a selective JDM model) that is viewed as perfect by somebody. Another instance of "the main game around" for a few. Shimano/Daiwa will for the most part not deal with these reels for you as they have no parts for them. They would prefer not to harm something they can't fix for you without incredible cost. They won't be adjusted under guarantee by Shimano/Daiwa USA and commonly you need to work with your abroad merchant to encourage administration with the creator. It isn't incomprehensible for somebody to state "Shimano overhauled my Ocea Jigger 2001PG...." Yet Shimano USA's open explanations are that they won't do it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
??????????????????????


----------

